# Clingy dress! Help!



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Strange request but does anyone have any good ideas to stop a dress clinging to my bum!!   I have got a lovely dress to wear for my 40th birthday meal with family and friends tomorow night but it clings terribly! 

Help! 

Rachel


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Use of a moisterising cream hun on your skin, weirdly it helps


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Rachel, is it static making it cling or is it the fabric itself is quite clingy?  Could you get away with a slip underneath it? I have recently rediscovered these, it's hard to get ones as thin as the ones my Mum has, M&S only have microfibre ones but they do the job 

If it's static, I second the moisturiser and also bring a sheet of bounce (or any tumble dryer sheet!) with you, rubbing it on the inside of the dress really helps static 

so does splashing a few drops of water on it, though the effect doesn't last as long as Bounce

have a fabbo birthday!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks girls  

Juicy - Yes, it's static! Makes it feel like the dress is constantly up my bum if you know what I mean! I am sure when I have had a few glasses of wine I won't even notice!  

Rachel x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Definately moisteriser  then hun


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya,

I've always been told to spray with a little hairspray, but make sure it doesn't affect the fabric.
Or you could try rubbing the dress with a wire coat hanger, as this is supposed to help remove the static electrons.

Hope it helps and have a fab BDay.
M


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hiya 


you could try a little talc on it that should help

have a fab time..

nicky


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Right! Got a full length underskirt, lots of moisteriser and a can of hairspray ready!!   Haven't had time to get Bounce else I would have that too! 

Thanks again everyone  

Rachel x


----------

